# 50 ton captain



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

50 ton master captain looking for work in the Panama City area. I prefer a private boat but will consider a charter boat. Referrals available. Pm for more details.

Thanks Capt. Harris Scruggs


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

that "captain" looks good in front of your name. congrats again! 

I will vouch for harris. he knows what he is doing!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I'm just going to have to kept helping out on that nasty invincible! Thanks again.


----------

